# exchange server



## Arrowhead (14. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen

wie kann ich eine kopie eines e-mail (Ein und Ausgang) auf dem exchange server speichern,
bevor der benutzer das mail erhält?

vielen dank noch


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2005)

trag ein anderes Konto mit als Empfänger ein.


----------



## Arrowhead (14. Juli 2005)

ich will di mails nicht an jemanden senden, sondern die mails vom  post Ein und Ausgang direkt auf dem server speichern, bevor der benutzer das mail erhält.


----------

